# Post a picture of your dog as a puppy



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was looking for a picture of Brooks to post on another thread and in looking through old pictures, came across this one of him as a puppy. I'd forgotten how absolutely sweet he was!
so, go back through your old pictures and post a sweet one too!


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Awwwhhh!! How cute! Well....Cadence still is a puppy.....so instead...I will just post one of my favorite pictures of her profile...and she was 8wks here...and is 14wks now. *
*I can't wait to see all the puppy vs grown doggie photos!! I have been wondering how different they look grown... from the pup photos!*


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't have a lot of Caue as puppy but found one that Hilton sent to me. The first is Oakly and the second is Caue.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley 14 weeks old sorry i don't have any of her younger as i got her at this age.


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

This is Charlie at 8wks this past October.
Even though we have lots of pics of him I wish we did one of those time line things by taking a picture at the same location each week.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Natasha will be 4 years old in April... here are a few photos of her when she was between 8 and 10 weeks old.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, can you believe they were ever this small???


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Roxy as a puppy.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

DON'T HAVE ONE OF RESCUE Mr T
BUT GUESS WHO THE INTRUDER IS


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

At our 4 week old visit, Penny and my eyes met, and it was instant love.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

What wonderful memories! Time sure flies, doesn't it? 

Here's Rusty 















Penny


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

here's maddison they grow so fast....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> OMG, can you believe they were ever this small???


Unless you have ever seen the puppies at birth you have no idea how small they were. This is my all time favorite photo of Bob as a puppy... less then 15 minutes old. A year later and his paw is as large as Bob was at birth.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna on her first day home (7weeks) for the first two & a couple of weeks later for the second two. Such a sweetie- went by WAY too fast!!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Golden Puppies are just too stinkin cute:.
Our RallyO trainer had her Golden Puppy along today she is 4 months old now and has these Dumbo ears, long tail and just looks so uncoordinated LOL. But oh cuddling with her was just too sweet. I wanted to take her and run. Bogart liked her too. He lets pups run all over him, he is not a disciplinarian as my ZsaZsa was with him.
Bogart is going on 4 years old in July, YICKES time goes by too fast. He was the cutest pup ever, and I'm not one bit Bias, hehehe.
I guess I'm going overload with puppy pictures but there are so many to choose from LOL.


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh gosh! Maximus just turned 2 and Leo is only 12 weeks old yesterday!! Maximus' pictures are first and then 2 of Leonidas! =) Sorry there are so many! I couldn't choose just one!


Edit: The first 2 are Max, then 2 of Leo then another of Max...got attached out of order for some reason! (Check out the tounge!! Max has always had his tounge poking out even when he was tiny!! hahaha!)


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

This thread is beyond cute :


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I can post one Sat. That is when we pick our puppy up. I still don't have a name. **


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

1st one is Gunner 2nd 1 is George


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are a few I took today... he was wizzing by so fast I barely had time to focus the camera lol (that is large pine mulch in the yard not poo!!!)

I love the look on his face in the one shot where he is running like a loony and almost smiling... gosh I love him so much


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwww....I love these puppy pictures  Makes me miss Cannon being so small! 

Here are a couple from Cannon's first day or two home at 7 and a half weeks


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

this is bruno @ 3 month


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Since I adopted Hogan and Liam I do not have any puppy pictures of them.......:no:

All of Lyndi's puppy pictures are still on paper and in an album except this one that I had someone scan for me several years back.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Emma at 10 weeks. 










"What? I wasn't chewing the cable, I am just licking it to see if it tastes well" - luckily that was the last time she showed interest in those. She learned very soon what's acceptable and what is not. Still her nickname (one of them) remains pirano-sharkie.


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Aren't they all gorgeous puppies!!!! Here's Honey when she was a baby!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

One of these was Willow!










Meeting Willow.










My big brother is BIG!









Happy!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Charlie Then:
12 weeks











Now:
3 yrs


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I don't have a lot of Caue as puppy but found one that Hilton sent to me. The first is Oakly and the second is Caue.


Gosh, they look like brothers!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Goodness.... looking at all these precious, gorgeous pups is THE best way to start my morning..... way better than coffee even!!!


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

how sweet are they? All puppies are cute but to me there is nothing like a golden. Can someone tell me how to post some photos? thanks


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin at about 12 weeks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

HHHHEEEEERRRRREEEE'S Maggie:

 

My sweet Maggie Moo..... she's always been the diva and LOVED anything purple ... inc. my slippers !!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

*Theo baby*

The memories!! The last 2 are the pictures that were sent to me the day I found out which puppy was going to be mine all mine!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They grow up way too fast, and that is an understatement!

Here is Selka:









and Gunner with Selka:









and here is Max from a scan. I had to add it because he was SO cute!


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

Ohhhh so you have a "Brooks"! We had a Brooks he was the best! We called him Mr. Nootz most of the time. Please give your Brooks hugs and kisses from me!

Now we have a Brody, we call him Bro-Bro. This is Brody at 9 weeks. 

Brooks is buried in our yard with a head stone that reads...

Brooks...just perfect

I tease Bro and tell him he head stone will read, Brody....just so-so

Naw, just kidding he is a good little guy!


----------



## Riley2009 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is Riley at 8 weeks. She is now 14 weeks today. Amazing how much she has changed in just 6 short (a couple long) weeks.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The first picture is of Sam not long after we got him, maybe 10 weeks old. The second pic of of Ike at about the same age.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Baby Francine


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I know you guys have seen these pictures a million times but what the hey...

Tucker at 6 weeks:









Tucker at 7 weeks:









Tucker at 8 weeks:









Tucker at 10 weeks:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Baby Epic:










Baby Rig:


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chloe and Cedar as pups.. I dont have many of Chloe cuz I didnt have a digital camera back then so its all actual photos that I would need to scan.
The top three are Cedar(now 8 months), and the bottom two are Chloe(now 7 years)


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Here are a few of princess Lucy


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

these are the closest i have - from her foster home


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are pictures of Mr. Augustus McCrae on the day we got him. He was 6 weeks old (will be 2 years in April!).


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

*Ritchie *








Photo By Tammy (breeder)

*London*








Photo By Tammy (breeder)

*Shyla*









​


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, everyone who posted, for wonderful wonderful puppy pictures


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)




----------

